# Homesickness !?!?!??!!??!?!



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Before our big set off to Canada im wondering is my partner going to be able to cope, basically he is 29 .. a complete homebird (and mammys boy) we built a house 4 years ago near his mam, after he got the site ...

But with the jobs front and the country the way it has gone we are feeling we really want to head to canada as the job prospects are very good there (im in insurance and my partner is an electrical engineer)

my parents are not around, but my partner has his mam and 2 brother soo near to home and she is getting old she is her seventies..

im wondering has anyone any idea on breaking the news , as it is we feel we are only going to go for the year and come home as we are after building .. but we also feel if we leave it any later in life , it could get complicated as in we would like to start a family but ideally have the travelling side of things done ! .. also we wouldnt be too settled in the house if we go soon..

Any Advice i would greatly appreciate it .. love ya all !


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

anxiouscorky said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Before our big set off to Canada im wondering is my partner going to be able to cope, basically he is 29 .. a complete homebird (and mammys boy) we built a house 4 years ago near his mam, after he got the site ...
> 
> ...


No matter how you tell his family it probably won't go over well. The guilt will possibly be laid on you both, even if it's only for a year. Do it soon, get it over with and give his family some time to become accustomed to the fact.


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> No matter how you tell his family it probably won't go over well. The guilt will possibly be laid on you both, even if it's only for a year. Do it soon, get it over with and give his family some time to become accustomed to the fact.


That is so true alrite , the sooner we do it the better , i dont think it will get any easier ! .. 

thanks ! .. any other advice i would greatly appreciate it !


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

anxiouscorky said:


> That is so true alrite , the sooner we do it the better , i dont think it will get any easier ! ..
> 
> thanks ! .. any other advice i would greatly appreciate it !


You do realize that AFTER, you are here in Canada, and have become at least Permanent Residents, you can SPONSOR his Mum to come here ? Its called the Family Re_Unification program. 

His BROTHERS can also be sponsored, if they want to come to Canada. 

READ this link, to the main Canadian Government Immigration website, about HOW to sponsor them.

Sponsoring your family

By doing this you avoid the guilt trip , AND the travel " back home " . 

For a elderly Parent, the only requirement is that she be in reasonable health. For the brothers, the standards are lower than for "regular Immigrant applicants ". 

Made you a bit happier, did I ?( grin ) 

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

canadian citizen said:


> You do realize that AFTER, you are here in Canada, and have become at least Permanent Residents, you can SPONSOR his Mum to come here ? Its called the Family Re_Unification program.
> 
> His BROTHERS can also be sponsored, if they want to come to Canada.
> 
> ...


I didnt even realise that one , but im guessing at this stage myself and my partner are just taking as we go along because at the mo , we are going to apply for the wrk hol visa for the year and see wat way we get on , we mite be home after 2 weeks or we may love it ! .. i just dont know ...
But yes that is really helpful in fairness and its always good to see a few positives !! 
Im contemplating on whether or not i will bring my dog or not , it is hard especially when i dont know wat way we will get on ! ...


----------



## waz7710 (Jan 5, 2012)

family always lays on the guilt, instead of just being happy for you and your hubby. Keep us posted on how it goes down  Best of luck though


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

canadian citizen said:


> You do realize that AFTER, you are here in Canada, and have become at least Permanent Residents, you can SPONSOR his Mum to come here ? Its called the Family Re_Unification program.
> 
> His BROTHERS can also be sponsored, if they want to come to Canada.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this is not exactly true. I suggest you read the relevant section of the CIC website.


----------



## soon2be (Aug 26, 2012)

anxiouscorky said:


> I didnt even realise that one , but im guessing at this stage myself and my partner are just taking as we go along because at the mo , we are going to apply for the wrk hol visa for the year and see wat way we get on , we mite be home after 2 weeks or we may love it ! .. i just dont know ...
> But yes that is really helpful in fairness and its always good to see a few positives !!
> Im contemplating on whether or not i will bring my dog or not , it is hard especially when i dont know wat way we will get on ! ...


Think it of a bizzare holiday with no ending! :confused2:


----------



## anxiouscorky (Sep 11, 2012)

soon2be said:


> Think it of a bizzare holiday with no ending! :confused2:


Abizarre holiday indeed ! .. lol ! .. im thinking its the best way to go about it , not to even think about it and just go with it ! .. life is a big game after all !


----------

